# Copied from another site- Petersburg, ND Report



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Copied from another site: A NR VIEWS

"Well this years trip is winding down...the crew left yesterday and I'm hoping to get one more hunt in tomorrow morning with my grandson.....Sounds like snow in the forcast tomorrow and Thursday!....been hot up until yester.

In summary, it's been a hard hunt this year. Almost 3,000 miles of scouting between two vehicles. Three guests with overlapping schedules put about 17 days afield (all over water) in conjuction with a few days tally from my grandson managed roughly 100 ducks and four local honkers. I on the other hand, chose to stick to the fields and managed 8 ducks (mallards), 4 Local Honkers and 8 lessers in 10 days afield. Opening weekend small groups of mallards were working soy and wheat, but it was impossible to differenciate the sex....Many small flocks got a free ticket this year.

After Monday this past week, all the field opportunity simply disappeared. The fact a few Minnestota guys couldn't resist hunting the only roost within 15 miles didn't help either. They not only hunted it one morning, but returned that after noon , the next morning and then again that afternoon for one last hurrah.....needless to say the field opportunity disappeared with the groups fun and their departure.

I saw the the first Northern Mallards yesterday....not in great numbers, but identifiable ,none the least. Up till now, identifying hens and drakes has been a real challenge and a let down adding insult to injury over the pitiiful # of birds here this year. Hoping the weather front expected tonight might bring a litlle snow and some red-legs for my last shoot before heading home.

For the most part, it was a 50/50 split of mallards and Gadwall with a maybe a dozen BWT teal, 3-4 GWT, 2 smiley ducks and 1 bluebill....

Be prepared to work for your birds..word is there are some birds in the Devils Lake area, but access is near to impossible. Even in the Petersburg, Michigan and Lakota areas.....your gonna find a lot of posted land with a of NO's to go with it when you ask for permission. Other reports are mixed regarding the Cando, Rollette and langdon areas. The early season hunters pisssed off a lot of people this year and land access is way below normal. You OOS guys better start practicing some respect or you won't have much space to freelance in ND here in the near future."


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Desperate times cause (some more) people to do desperate things - when demand outstrips supply. It's been building for years, but this year will be a real bugger, where supply will drop a bunch and demand much less. More people will do more dumb/rude things, which will tick off more people (including landowners). This, combined with a greater incentive to eliminate the problems of sketchy hunting by buying good hunting through the purchase or lease of land and/or the use of O/G, will make access for the majority all the harder.

It is and always has been Econ 101, and we're just paying the price for our policy makers over-marketing and over-selling the product.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

dosch said:


> You OOS guys better start practicing some respect or you won't have much space to freelance in ND here in the near future.


Funny, all the farmers I talk to complain about the residents who don't ask for permission, leave gates open and generally run roughshod over the land-owners. They are the ones that are screwing it up for everybody.

There are trash hunters everywhere, residents and nonresidents, but the worst offenders I have seen and have had landowners complain about are residents.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

If I had a dollar for every time this stuff gets posted...............


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep I hear ya Shu

We could all retire...

This thread is not about big/little city hunters or NR/R

You've made your points.... enough.

Ryan


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

I think we were over this last year, but why dont you residents just buy a 40? What is land around there $300/acre? $12,000 and your worries are less and you'll have your own private land to hunt forever. 
If I lived up there, that is one of the first things I would look into, because in my area(if there even is any decent hunting land) it sells for $2,000-$4,000 per Acre!! Too much competition from the farmers to till and plant corn/soybeans.
What gives?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

this site becomes more retarded every day, just leave this crap be.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just to let some of you know the originator of the report is a NR!!! He is simply reflecting his observations of the situation. His comments reflect the affects of one group had upon countless others both Res and NR whom like the guys I know are pretty tight with the landowners where they hunt.

What he is saying is that they will still have a place to hunt, but people who are inconsiderate of others as Dan points out are going to be left looking in!!!!!!!!

Limited resource and the attitude of get all you can and damn the rest is rearing its head a lot more this year so it seems. People who live here gave reports of the conditions and changes from past years. Many of us where ridiculed and accused of being anti NR. When in fact we where simply trying to help prepare those who are traveling here of what to expect!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Double Ott Buck said:


> I think we were over this last year, but why dont you residents just buy a 40? What is land around there $300/acre? $12,000 and your worries are less and you'll have your own private land to hunt forever.
> If I lived up there, that is one of the first things I would look into, because in my area(if there even is any decent hunting land) it sells for $2,000-$4,000 per Acre!! Too much competition from the farmers to till and plant corn/soybeans.
> What gives?


ND does not want to be like MN where freelancing sucks. We dont want it to become a place where you need to own/lease land to shoot. On top of it waterfowl MIGRATE. They move, thats what scouting is for.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I copied the post from another site if you can read the title of the post you would realize that.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> why dont you residents just buy a 40?


Good luck. IF land becomes available it is usually snapped up by the local farmers before any body else even finds out about it. You will also be luck if you could find just 40 acres. Most likely a 1/4 section will be the least you can find. I hunt deer, waterfowl, upland game any anything else so what land do I buy? I sure can't afford to buy habitat for each species even though some may overlap. I'd be happy to buy just a slough in the middle of a field IF I could find someone that would sell just that part.

My uncles own land about 30 miles west of where I live. 30 years ago that was all the further I had to drive to hunt ducks and geese. The ducks are still there but the goose migration has shifted another 20-30 mile west. You probably see 1/10th the geese we used to (and that was when the numbers were down).

If I could buy a slough I still cannot depend that the birds will be there. Sloughs that were chest deep 10 years ago are now dry while down the road sloughs that used to be inches deep are now up to your chest. If the farmers decide sunflowers (or CRP) are the hot crop instead of wheat or barley you suddenly have no feed for the birds within a reasonable distance.

You could buy land but make sure you know what your buying because wetlands can and do change naturally.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

dosch,

First of all....you should have left this NR bashing thread on the original site. Why bring it here? All it did was stir the pot again.

Second.....The person who wrote it didn't like the "roost busting" of his spot, but it was okay for his guests to hunt a total of 17 days (ALL OVER WATER) in a different location. That group may have been burning someone else's roost, but he didn't have a problem with that.

Ryan probably should close this thread too.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

<sigh>

Yep.. the points have been made... this thread is now going downhill and has run it's course...

LOCKED.

Ryan


----------

